# guppy's nano! (updated 9/10/10)



## guppy (Oct 30, 2004)

Picture story of my only planted tank left.
5/2006:









9/2006:









10/2006:









12/2006:









5/2007:









8/2007:









7/2008:









9/2010









Plants in the tank are:
taiwan moss, crypt. parva, anubias nana 'petite' and narrow leaf java fern.

Animals: 5x CPDs, dwarf cory, cherry shrimp


----------



## turbomkt (Jun 9, 2004)

Neat little tank.

OC in SoCal?


----------



## guppy (Oct 30, 2004)

guppyy=same guppy on apc.


----------



## turbomkt (Jun 9, 2004)

Yeah...figured it out when I saw the cross post. Could've been different


----------



## eklikewhoa (Aug 29, 2006)

wow!

that looks much bigger than my 2.5. what is the foreground and the plant in the back center?


----------



## guppy (Oct 30, 2004)

Foreground: HC
Backround plant: Tonina. sp. Belem


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

Very nice. The rocks look really neat.


----------



## guppy (Oct 30, 2004)

This weeks update:










added the tennelus sp. 'red' in the middle

and a random bubble on the hc =]










enjoy leave comments and feedback!


----------



## Lil boy blue (Jan 26, 2006)

Its looking great, the HC and Tonina is growing in great, and the rocks are awesome....one bit of criticism is to hide the co2 diffuser so its not in the front.... its look better IMO.....but overall looks great


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

what are you using for filtration, and what is your dosing, etc.? SHOW ME THE SPECS!


----------



## guppy (Oct 30, 2004)

blue: I get that a lot with the co2 diffuser I am actually switching it out to a even smaller one.

specs:
2.5 gallon tank= $10
12" compact flourent light fixture from scape member= $10
18 6700k/10000k watt pc bulb= $18
azoo palm filter= $6
glass diffuser= $5
DIY co2= $5 yeast+sugar
ADA aquasoil roughly 3-4lbs= $10
ADA rocks= $15

Plants:
HC., Glosso, Crypt. Parva, Tonina sp. belem, Bylax Japonica, Teneullus sp. 'red' and Ranunculus inundatus

Dosing = a little bit of No3 and KCl here and there just a little bit at a time.


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

what about filtration?


----------



## turbomkt (Jun 9, 2004)

Filtration would be the Azoo Palm filter.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Erm. Time to plant a nano tank! =) 

Where'd you get the 2.5g?


----------



## guppy (Oct 30, 2004)

I got mine at petsmart BUT only some carry them.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Grrr. =)

I should've started with a nano to get the basics....oh well.


----------



## dweebikus (Jul 11, 2006)

do you have any algae eaters at all guppyy? I just recently got 2 patches of HC and my SAE's in one tank have eaten it all, and my amanos in my other tank ate most of it there.


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag (Feb 22, 2006)

DO you have any fish?


----------



## guppy (Oct 30, 2004)

No fish in there right now I am adding a copper plakat betta in there tonight soo there will be a update really soon...


----------



## turbomkt (Jun 9, 2004)

epicfish said:


> Grrr. =)
> 
> I should've started with a nano to get the basics....oh well.


Nope. Nano's are harder to maintain.


----------



## guppy (Oct 30, 2004)

mr.gaboozlebag said:


> DO you have any fish?


I have fish but not in there...	:tongue: yet...


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

guppyy said:


> blue: I get that a lot with the co2 diffuser I am actually switching it out to a even smaller one.
> 
> .



thanks for saying that... that was the biggest thing that i thought right away.

also for pics. if it isnt too hard just take it out. it will look much better!

/off topic
as for the "i wish i did nano first" no you dont it is more expensive and harder per gallon than say a 10g tank i personally think 10g is best starter size.
/back on topic

the tank does look very good though. esp. with the ADA rocks.

- fish newb -


----------



## guppy (Oct 30, 2004)

I will probaly just take it out when in a couple weeks when I have to replenish the sugar+yeast... I will take a few more pictures then.

Heres a picture of the new betta still a little guy around 4 months old the mate is another tank shes a month or two older than him.


----------



## danepatrick (Jul 17, 2006)

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice betta. she a delta? looks like a male delta i had once. "black chrome" i call that.


----------



## Nightshop (May 12, 2006)

That is one of the coolest bettas i've ever seen.


----------



## guppy (Oct 30, 2004)

Dane: its a copper plakat

ughhh he decided to jump out and I found him kind of wet still... lets hope he makes it

anyways after checking up on him he seemes to be fine now.


----------



## guitardude9187 (Aug 22, 2006)

that's one great looking plakat, i bet he appreciate the aquascaping too.

silly question but what does HC stand for. I'm looking for a good foreground plant and i currently have glosso and they're's still too tall for my 5 gallon. So i think that the HC would be great but i don't know anything about them....yet.

thanks alot


----------



## guppy (Oct 30, 2004)

HC=Hemianthus callitrichoides
Its just his temporary home until he is a little older. I am thinking of getting some Boraras sp. whatever I can get a hold of and maybe adding a few cherry shrimp.


----------



## Agrippa (Jul 25, 2006)

In my 2g, I dose excel, and while I find that the plants grow quite well, I find the lack of pearling dissatisfying... Would you care to share your recipe for yeast and sugar concentrations?


----------



## guppy (Oct 30, 2004)

The only thing I measure is the sugar I use one cup and I have a container with yeast in it and I take a big pinch out of it and thats it.

Heres one you can try to replicate that works very well.
Recipe:
Use a 2L soda bottle.
1. 2 Cups of Sugar
2. 1/4-1 teaspoon of yeast (more yeast = faster reaction = more CO2 for shorter time (2+ weeks))
3. 1/4 teaspoon of baking soda (optional)


----------



## guppy (Oct 30, 2004)

Anyone have any fish sugestions for this nano tank since the betta is going to be used in a breeding project I have planned. So out he goes and I will need to get a few fish for this tank. I was thinking about getting some dwarf corydoras and some schooling fish ideas? possibly Boraras sp.?


----------



## GreenerSideofLIfe (Dec 24, 2005)

What about a paradise fish? or a dwarf gourami? Ive had a pair of dwarf neon rainbows (males) in my 2.5 and they did fine with a back mounted red sea nano filter (with small sponge covering the intake).


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Any of the micro rasboras would look nice in there, such as B. brigittae.


----------



## guppy (Oct 30, 2004)

how many would you think you should put in there? i was thinking like 12 or so?


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

That's quite a few considering that it's only a 2.5 gallon tank. I would go for something like 6 max.


----------



## turbomkt (Jun 9, 2004)

guppy said:


> how many would you think you should put in there? i was thinking like 12 or so?


Dwarf rasboras? 6-12 should be fine, Shane. Remember that 25 B. maculata looked understocked in my 10g.


----------



## guppy (Oct 30, 2004)

I added a bit of Ammania bonsai aka Rotala indica will add pictures soon...


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

Ibn said:


> That's quite a few considering that it's only a 2.5 gallon tank. I would go for something like 6 max.


6 of these would be great. I love these little fish. I am going to start up a nano just to move6 of them from my 90 gal because I want to see them alone as one species.


----------



## guppy (Oct 30, 2004)

Little update:


----------



## flynn (May 31, 2006)

What a beautiful tank, well done guppy, this is the best nano I have ever seen :thumbsup:


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

looks fantastic!


----------



## guppy (Oct 30, 2004)

Its been long since I updated this... I ran into a few problems and I did not have co2 running on my tank for roughly two weeks. I had some bad algae problems but now everything is bouncing back. Also thinking about a re-scape since I picked up some new rock pieces :icon_smil

As you can see still a little algae problem...but most growth looks good. As for fish go I added a three Corydoras habrosus I highly recommend them, really cute little guys:









Should have a tank update once everything looks a little better...
Enjoy for now.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

For everyone who was wondering:

Foreground=HC
Mid=glosso, C. parva
Backround= Left: Ranunculus inundatus, Tonina sp. Belem, Middle: Tenellus sp. red, Right: Blyxa japonica, True Rotala indica also know as Ammania sp 'bonsai'

(I asked guppy. =) )


----------



## lljdma06 (Oct 16, 2006)

That is a beautiful tank epicfish. The HC carpet is a stunning effect. Enjoy your C. habrosus. I kept a small school of C. Pygmaeus a while back, which are very similar, just smaller. Delightful little fish. I wish I could find them again, as they would make a charming addition to my 2.5g low-tech nano.

Keep us updated and great job!

llj


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

I have 4 of the little pygmies. How fun they are. Very active and playful!
I love this nano and what I aspire to create. Will keep you posted.


----------



## guppy (Oct 30, 2004)

Littlle update...
Rescaped the tank give it some time to grow in...
Comments please...


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

still looks great

i like the way you placed the rocks.


----------



## Badcopnofishtank (Jan 20, 2004)

Update for us?


----------



## guppy (Oct 30, 2004)

Sorry haven't updated in a while I have been busy, I rescaped the tank a couple weeks ago the last scape didn't turn out very well. So I wanted something with slower growers this what I have so far. I am going to add some narrow leaf java fern to the back and a little more moss here and there.


----------



## slickwillislim (Nov 9, 2005)

Hey guppy. Haven't seen you around for a while. 

I like the new scape. I like the idea of narrow leaf java fern great plant. 

The rocks and the sand have great colors. I would consider a third rock just to keep with the odd numbers rule. Of course if your going to cover it with plants then forget this comment since you probably won't notice the two rocks. 

Low light setups make a lot of sense. They are so much easier to manage and can be just a beautiful. Just a slightly limited plant list to chose from.


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

i hope the plants fill in quick

what kind of rocks are those


----------



## guppy (Oct 30, 2004)

will- i have no idea where i would put another rock in there ill play around with it when i have time. I am going to put patches of moss in parts but not cover up the rocks.

storm- i got them from AquaForest they are called Yamato rocks its on their website for you living in SJ would be a nice trip to go visit a nice fish store.


----------



## guppy (Oct 30, 2004)

Update:


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

looking good! i'm feeling inspired to do something similar to my 2.5gal tank

and i have been to aquaforest, went there today actually. picked up some more shou stones. i want their manten stones but the little lady doesn't like the idea of me paying for rocks, haha..ha? non hobbyist just don't understand the value of an imported rock :icon_surp


----------



## CampCreekTexas (Feb 28, 2007)

That's nice! It's amazing how much effect just one rock can have. I loved your former scapes, too. Beautiful.


----------



## CJ (Plant Freak) (Jun 1, 2007)

How was the Glass diffuser in the hi-tech scape?


----------



## guppy (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks everyone for their comments.

CJ-It was really inconsistent because it was hooked up to a DIY co2 unit. If I could do it all over again I would go pressurized all the way.


----------



## guppy (Oct 30, 2004)

2 months later...


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Looks good...much larger than a 10 gallon tank.

I have a 40 gallon breeder here for you to come over and scape. Thanks!


----------



## guppy (Oct 30, 2004)

its not even a 10 gallon its a 2.5 roud:

hmm no more comments from anyone else ehh?


----------



## vibes_jedi99 (Jun 20, 2007)

Very VEry nice JOB! the tank look bigger than it is. WOW!


----------



## Haeun (Mar 9, 2007)

Yea, I was surprised; I thought it was a 5g or a 10g.
The big wood makes me think of a fallen tree or something. Nice job!

Nanos are such fun; my 3 gallon rimless is my pet favorite out of all my tanks. Well, I'll have to see after I set up my Mini-M, my 55g and a 15g nano reef if it still is, but they're still fun.


----------



## guppy (Oct 30, 2004)

Hooray if you are getting a reef =]

And thanks everyone! 

Only thing I do not like about this tank is it looks the same even after a month oh well...


----------



## Haeun (Mar 9, 2007)

Well, with slow-growing plants, I guess that's only to be expected. 

Heh, I'm going to need a lot of help with the reef, but I'm way excited to get it started.


----------



## eon17 (Aug 30, 2007)

it looks good. I would add a plant behind the driftwood though!


----------



## guppy (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks. There is actually a rock behind the piece of driftwood. I tried something new with the moss too so I will post a new picture in a couple weeks.


----------



## fish_lover0591 (Nov 11, 2006)

Your nano looks pretty nice


----------



## pet-teez (Aug 17, 2007)

How is this tank going?


----------



## guppy (Oct 30, 2004)

Alright everyone is wondering how this tank looks I took this picture a couple months ago...The tank is still up and running but all you see is moss right now. Pretty much it has been left the same and I let it do its own thing.


----------



## guppy (Oct 30, 2004)

After a trim yesterday:


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

that looks a lot better. The DW reminds me of a bridge. I would trim the moss back to expose the opening underneath better


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Oh wow, that's beautiful! Glad to see an update.

Will you do my tank for a pack of Juicy Fruit?

Thanks.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jun 14, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## Renegade545 (Oct 28, 2007)

Amazing tank. Love the moss.


----------



## guppy (Oct 30, 2004)

And two years later still the same!


















Added some CPDs, dwarf cory and some cherry shrimp


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Very nice!!


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

The tank is looking great!!


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

2 years later after your last rescape and it still looks the same. Still loving the driftwood covered moss. Your tank looks so clean, over the past years have you ever had a major algea outbreak?


guppy said:


> Added some CPDs, dwarf cory and some cherry shrimp


Just bringing the pictures to the very last page for us lazier people.


----------



## guppy (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks everyone!

Never had a problem with algae I only have the lights on 6 hours a day from 5pm-12 and dose excel roughly twice a week.


----------



## kokomon (May 23, 2011)

I want to setup a Nano tank nao!!


----------



## swoof (Jun 30, 2010)

It's been almost a year, i think it's time for an update :Ð


----------



## LedxZep (Sep 25, 2009)

Awesome tank man!


----------



## manzpants92 (Dec 6, 2012)

do you use a heater or anything for this?


----------

